
Effect of job hopping on prospects outside silicon valley? - hueving
Job hopping every one to two years in the bay is so common that nobody minds when they see this behavior on a candidate&#x27;s resume. However, this view isn&#x27;t as common in many places where it&#x27;s a big deal to change employers.<p>Has anyone found that history of job hopping is an issue when applying for jobs in locations outside of the bay area?
======
JSeymourATL
> job hopping is an issue when applying for jobs in locations outside of the
> bay area?

Short-term engagements are the norm for top tech talent nationwide. Sometimes
these arrangements are even preferred by the employer.

To be fair, there are still plenty of Old School hiring execs stuck in the 80s
mind-set of hiring the 'Steady Eddy' profile of a long-term, loyal employee.
His view is that you're not even trained-up and any good till you've been
there 18 months. If you can address his concerns upfront, you might have a
good job match.

Here's a recent Forbes article on the state of Cyber Security Talent>
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevemorgan/2015/09/28/hot-
cyber...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevemorgan/2015/09/28/hot-cyber-rental-
market/)

------
a_lifters_life
I'd say it depends largely on the industry you're in. In
technology/programming/cyber security the demand for solid talent far
outweighs the supply, so employers often are less "picky". In other fields
could be far different.

